# Flagstone thickness?



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

What is the thinnest flagstone you are comfortable laying for a patio set in mortar? Reason I ask is I have a job coming up and the type of stone I am using is available in 1" or 2". It is sandstone, probably from Tennessee or a nearby southern state.

Typically I like to go with a 2" because I feel it will hold up better over time and is less likely to crack. After perusing the pallets at the stone yard the 1" pallets had much nicer looking stone - larger and better surfaces. Just concerned it might be too thin. Obviously the 1" has the advantage of covering more area per ton plus we would save time on cuts.

Should I be concerned? Do any of you take any extra precautions when using a thin stone?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

natural1 said:


> What is the thinnest flagstone you are comfortable laying for a patio set in mortar? Reason I ask is I have a job coming up and the type of stone I am using is available in 1" or 2". It is sandstone, probably from Tennessee or a nearby southern state.
> 
> Typically I like to go with a 2" because I feel it will hold up better over time and is less likely to crack. After perusing the pallets at the stone yard the 1" pallets had much nicer looking stone - larger and better surfaces. Just concerned it might be too thin. Obviously the 1" has the advantage of covering more area per ton plus we would save time on cuts.
> 
> ...


If it concrete you are laying the flagstone over and you're bedding it in mortar it makes no difference how thick the flagstone is. If your laying it on dirt or gravel no thickness will save you from cracks in the mortar.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Since sandstone is such a poor choice for flatwork, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes the patio will be set on a concrete slab. Thanks beer man.

Tscar. Why is sandstone a poor choice. Perhaps I'm mistaken but it seems like a majority of the flagstone offered here in NC is sandstone.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

It wears hard and flakes. The mortar joints will outlast it..


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

not sure how you can say that when their is so much variance between different sandstone. Some types can be soft others can be bullet proof hard. Are you telling me that companies like this one (just a quick example) is selling a bad product. http://www.selectstone.com/stones/paving-stone/#myGallery-gallery(5)-picture(0).

Here is a bluestone patio we did last year. This is by far the most common flagstone used around here. Bluestone is a type of sandstone. We must be talking about two different type of stones. I guarantee almost every mason on this site has used this stuff.

Am I missing something here?

How about this driveway 4" tennessee fieldstone (sandstone) set on 8" concrete. Not going to last?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Around here we usually use 1" over a slab and 1 1/2" over sand or stone dust...but the 1 1/2" can run anywhere from 1 1/2" to 3".


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

True, I can only speak for our local sandstone. Pink stuff. Never used bluestone. I try to persuade customers against the pink, especially around pools.
One inch is fine. Just make sure it's bedded properly.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

natural1 said:


> Some types can be soft others can be bullet proof hard.


I could agree with the above statement. Sandstone varies a lot the soft stuff is mud on steroids and the bluestone shown above is very durable and hard.

I like the look of the fieldstone driveway....epecially wet.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

appreciate the input guys. Sorry if I came across a bit sensitive about the sandstone issue. Just a bit confused.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

natural1 said:


> appreciate the input guys. Sorry if I came across a bit sensitive about the sandstone issue. Just a bit confused.


Though technically true
maybe, one rarely hears
blue stone referred to as
"sand stone."
Usually draw a bright line
in the customer's mind,
cause there is a bright line
in the pricing. :laughing:


----------

